# leg stretcher M&T



## Ange (Oct 3, 2011)

hi guys hopefully this image will help explain whats goin on, i'm building a conference table and havin a little trouble with some joinery. namely the two legs in the center of the table, the legs themselves are 6X6's and the stretchers will probably be tru 2X4 or 5, but the problem lies in pegging the M&T. the base is being built in a manner it can be dissassembled because of it's size and weight. to the point is there any other joint that would make sense here you can see the lines i have representing pegs are gitting a little too close for my comfort for a through peg (splitting etc.), i've thought about some sort of a slip dovetail but that's about all i can come up with? hopefully somebody here's got some ideas, i've been searching timberframe structures and have yet to see a joint like this...


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Would dowels and bolts do the job, like often used in bed frames. I'll post a pic later in the week if you like. I'm away ATM and don't have access to all my stuff

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Ange (Oct 3, 2011)

I planned on using dowels to pin the m&t joints for disassembly....the construction would be like a pegged timber frame structure....however my pegs on the diagonal are pretty close and I don't want to pinch myself ...remember I need to be able to disassemble


----------



## jigs-n-fixtures (Apr 28, 2012)

Have you researched Japanese joinery?

They have a bunch of elegant joints to solve many problems.

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## Ange (Oct 3, 2011)

i have since i've posted, i'm liking what i'm seeing but havent found the solution as of yet, do you know of a "joinery archive" available maybe online...i've seen some joinery books, maybe it's time to invest...


----------

